# Use a fan on spin bike



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

I read somewhere that it is a good idea to use a fan while on a spin bike. Something to do with fluctuations in heart rate? Can't remember exactly as it was a long time ago and am now forced to using a spin bike for a few months. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Rider07 said:


> I read somewhere that it is a good idea to use a fan while on a spin bike. Something to do with fluctuations in heart rate? Can't remember exactly as it was a long time ago and am now forced to using a spin bike for a few months. Anyone have any info on this?


It is a good idea so you don't sweat like a pig.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'd see it as a way to keep cool. As you're stationary on the spin you won't have any of that breeze that you normally get while riding and it gets really hot really quick.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, you *need* a fan for indoor workouts. 

Sweat is the bodies natural cooling system but without some are movement the sweat will just drip off you and not carry away heat effectively. 

If you are overheating, your body will divert energy to cool itself, your brain will lie to you and make you think you are working harder than you are, and you wont stress your target muscles hard enough to promote adaption, thus wasting your training time.

If you don't have a fan yet, make sure to get a fan that moves air well and if possible get it off the floor at chest level to keep your core cool. An inexpensive box fan on High might work fine if you get it off the floor.

I use this Lasco fan, I have it mounted up above my computer screen and can reach the controls while on the bike but I hardly ever turn it up past the low setting. The one downside is it's louder than my KK trainer. http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-2265QM-20-Inch-Performance-Velocity/dp/B0073CQ9XA


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A fan is a good idea if you don't want to mop the floor when you are done.
As for fluctuations in heart rate, that's just crazy talk. Just HTFU.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mengtian said:


> It is a good idea so you don't sweat like a pig.


You still sweat like a pig, but with a fan it does some good in helping dissipate heat.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Rider07 said:


> I read somewhere that it is a good idea to use a fan while on a spin bike. Something to do with fluctuations in heart rate? Can't remember exactly as it was a long time ago and am now forced to using a spin bike for a few months. Anyone have any info on this?


If you sit in a sauna or a steam bath, your heart rate will increase as your body tries to dissipate the heat. If you try to exercise in such an environment, your heart rate will be significantly higher for any given level of power output. Thus, through incredibly simple logic, you want to have the cooling effects of a fan while riding a stationary bike (spin bike, rollers, trainer, etc.) otherwise you will be unable to get as good a workout. Don't confuse heart rate with power output if you have inadequate cooling.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Sweating more than absolutely necessary accomplishes nothing positive
and very many negative health issues. It also diminishes ones capability
to push oneself to have a successful trainer ride. Really no controversy here.
Get a 1\3 hp pedestal 30 inch fan. I got one at Global called continental
dynamics for around $ 285. Absolutely essential for effective trainer sessions.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Rider07 said:


> I read somewhere that it is a good idea to use a fan while on a spin bike. Something to do with fluctuations in heart rate? Can't remember exactly as it was a long time ago and am now forced to using a spin bike for a few months. Anyone have any info on this?


I cover it in this item:
Alex's Cycle Blog: Turbocharged Training


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Get one of these. Problems solved. Not super loud and lots of power.


----------

